# Who would have thought it?



## mxr618 (Apr 23, 2008)

My bees hate my yard. One of the hives hates me personally (stung in my eyelid while filling the feeder this morning). They won't even bother with my dandelions.

I hate broccoli. Always have.

I love my wife. Have since 1998. 

I planted my lovely wife some broccoli that I could possibly choke back with enough cheese on it and beer in me. 

She didn't cut the broccoli and it all flowered. I cared not.

And the bees are crawling it. The yellow flowers are crusted with bugs. 

But they still hate me.

(Envisions thousands of honeybee larvae turning their noses up at broccoli nectar and pollen. "EEEEEWWWWWWWW! Can't I just have honey, mom?"


----------



## johnblagg (May 15, 2011)

lol .....next year plant cauliflower?


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Wonder what broccoli honey taste like


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

I want to cry...


----------



## psfred (Jul 16, 2011)

Bees love brassicas! One of my fellow Master Gardeners planted some Chinese cabbage this spring (big mistake, as it is a long day bloomer -- planted befor June 21, it will always bolt). When the plants had about six leaves, instead of making nice cabbage heads they bolted. Bees waiting in line to get to the flowers!

Don't think I've ever seen so many honebees in one spot outside a hive -- a huge cloud of them ignoring everything but those yellow flower.

They go nuts for the wild mustard down the road from me, too -- lots of bright yellow pollen.

Peter


----------

